# air brushing model cars????



## Thug (May 8, 2010)

just wondering if there any info on airbrushin or if any 1 has any ????


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Lots of info here. What questions do you have?
I utilize a double action Badger 175 siphon feed. I spray mainly automotive paint on my cars. Time an practice are essential. 
I learned how to airbrush using a cheap Testors plastic airbrush. I then moved on to the 175 that I still use today. I like the heft and durability.

If you are looking for a first airbrush go with something cheap to learn on. You'll know if you like it. 

Not knowing where you are from, but if you have a Michaels and Hobby Lobby in your area they carry airbrushes and coupons make them cheaper. You should be able to go to these stores and check them out, hold them and look at them. I
t certainly helps to do this before you decide and may order from the internet, since it is much cheaper. Same goes if you have an LHS in your area.

I'm sure a few other guys will pop on with their experiences. 

Chris


----------



## halcyon_daze (Jan 6, 2004)

Lots of info on this subject. Also might try searching the Finescale Painting & Airbrushing forum.

Personally I'd get a good double-action airbrush...they're harder to master than a single-action, but I think you'll be glad you did...more versatile and more control. I use a Iwata Eclipse HP-CS myself, before that a Paasche VL...the Iwata is far better IMO, and simpler to maintain. The CS isn't cheap, but isn't prohibitively expensive either at around $120.00. I'd also definitely invest in a good brand compressor.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I use a Thayer and Chandler Vega as well as a Paasche VL and the yield excellent results .Just practice on scrap until you get the hang of it.Check this out!


----------



## halcyon_daze (Jan 6, 2004)

philo426 said:


> I use a Thayer and Chandler Vega as well as a Paasche VL and the yield excellent results .Just practice on scrap until you get the hang of it.Check this out!


Very nice!


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

The beauty of the airbrush is their is less waste of paint. You get smoother results with less, as philo showed with his excellent mopar.

Normally you can do about 2-3 cars from 2 oz.. Sometimes more sometimes less.

These have all been airbrushed:





































I have more but you get the gist.
With all of that said, and everyone here will back me up, your paint jobs will look extremely well if you spent ample time making sure your prep work on the body is perfect first. 
By this I mean fixing any flaws on the plastic. Good primer and after prep work with that as well. Lots of time go into great paint jobs due to the amount of prep work someone puts into the model. Only then will the paint jobs look superb. Using the airbrush not only utilizes a little to go a long way but also reduces orange peel. Thus, making the job of polishing very very easy.

At first it seems a bit of work, but after time I enjoy the process. 

This is a great forum with all kinds of information so don't be afraid to ask about anything. I highly suggest utilizing all the forums too, you'd be surprised at what you can learn from other areas of modeling.

Chris


----------

